# Outdoor Photo Contest - JUNE 2011 - Rules and Theme



## Waterwings (May 30, 2011)

June is here, and time for the theme and rules: (Idea obtained from a post https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=19932&p=204582#p204582 by member richg99  )

Open to all members (Admin & Mods included) who have made at least 4 posts during the month of May 2011.

*Theme*: *Marina/Harbor*. Take a shot of a marina or harbor with boats included. Tide in or out. Can be color or b&w photo. Sorry, no previously posted photos will be accepted. 

Note: The photo _has_ to be of a marina or a boat harbor _with_ boats included in the picture. It cannot be a pic of just a busy boat ramp. 

*Rules*:
*1)* One photo entry per member. Photo must be taken by you.
*2)* Size: No larger than 800 on the longest side. _No_ thumbnails pics or links to another site.
*3)* Basic stuff such as Sharpening, Curves, Levels, Cropping, Rotating (to level horizons,etc) is permitted. 
*4)* As a change of pace, HDR _is_ permitted. Do not add items into the photo by "photoshopping" or other means. 

Start date: Tuesday, 1 June 2011
End date: Thursday, 30 June 2011

Prizes: - One lure from either Jim or fender66 (their choice of lure)
- Winning photo on Homepage for 1 month, and photo placed in contest archives

Rules subject to change.

Posting thread will open on 1 June at: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=20068

PM me if you have any questions.


----------

